# Sheer Stupidity from BO



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess this is what happens when you don't have a teleprompter in front of you... What a dumbass...



> *President Obama Jokes About Being a Bad Bowler: 'It's Like the Special Olympics'*
> 
> The first appearance by a sitting president on "The Tonight Show" may well end up being the last. President Obama, in his taping with Jay Leno Thursday afternoon, attempted to yuk it up with the funnyman, and ended up insulting the disabled.
> 
> ...


*update: now with video...






Wow, Hell is freezing over from this clip... of course, it also shows Keith Olbermann freaking out over the remarks and even slips up himself by saying "What do we do"... clearly showing his bias.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

As the parent of a special need child, I hate the SOB even more now! :smt076


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep.. That's just grand... Now we're speaking in a derogatory fun-making terms about the special olympics. Brilliant. Sheer display of elitism. nice He should have just said he bowls like a 'tard or something.. Wouldn't have been really any better. 

:buttkick: Way to go you socialist dictator-wannabe. Worst thing is, the media will do damage control like you won't believe of course, but that video exists, and will not be forgotten come election time. If the GOP isn't compiling bytes from just about every day this bafoon sticks his foot in it, it'll be their own fault come next election.

It's gonna be a long long 4 yrs and we'll be lucky if we survive it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

And Olbermann!!!! Don't get me started on that chode that missed the flush! If he was a 60's TV alien, he'd be a klingon from uranus. :smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, like they say.. "you can't fix stupid" and BHO is just plain stupid!

You'd think there'd be a list of words he's not allowed to say assembled by his team, just to protect himself from this type of idiocy.

Unfortunately, it'll get brushed over and dissappear.

Zhur


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Should have had his teleprompter there instead of relying on Biden to write his jokes.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like he is trying to challenge the Gaff Master Biden for the title. Leno however is too tough a crowd. Should check out obtaining a regular spot on the Letterman show with Bono.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Boy we went from having a president that belonged in the Special Olympics to one that makes fun of them. Lighten up people, with everything that people are losing these days a sence of humor would be the worst.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

gilfo said:


> Lighten up people, with everything that people are losing these days a sence of humor would be the worst.


The man has the biggest, most important job in the whole United States. I think we can expect a little more out of him than the General manager of a Tasty Freeze, who by the way, would be disciplined, and possibly fired for saying the same thing that BHO did.

The Tasty Freeze manager can't discuss anything even remotely close to making fun of people with metal disabilities, so why should we expect anything different from the President? And on National television no less. He should put forth a vision of the best of us, not the comedic joker/cool guy/beer drinking buddy.

Zhur

PS. I absolutely HATED the whole "Who would you rather drink a beer with?" question they were tossing out there during the election process, but that's another story.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't tolerate the man for 40 minutes so turned it off and went to sleep. I had no doubt there would be plenty of sound bites and video clips to show me what an a$$ he is.

My estimate of the situation was accurate.

God bless America.
:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gilfo said:


> Boy we went from having a president that belonged in the Special Olympics to one that makes fun of them. Lighten up people, with everything that people are losing these days a sence of humor would be the worst.


I have *absolutely* *no* sense of humor when *anybody* makes any sort derogatory comment, veiled or not, direct or indirect, about any person or group of people with special needs.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*I expect better...*

especially from someone so "enlightened".

it is interesting to see how people act when they let their guard down.
-john


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Special Olympics takes on use of 'R-word'*

And in related news .....*

(CNN)* -- An unexpected and sudden spotlight on the Special Olympics, an organization that for more than 40 years has served and honored those with intellectual disabilities, comes less than two weeks before the nonprofit launches a new campaign: Spread the Word to the End the Word.

March 31 is being billed a "national day of awareness," a call to Americans to recognize and rethink their use of the word "retard," or as the organization would prefer, the "R-word."

"Most people don't think of this word as hate speech, but that's exactly what it feels like to millions of people with intellectual disabilities, their families and friends," a statement about the campaign reads. "This word is just as cruel and offensive as any other slur."

The push for increased respect is being spearheaded by young people who are collecting pledges or vows to not use the word at http://www.r-word.org/, and are leading online discussions on how people can get involved in this cause.

So far, across the country, 300 schools have already committed to hosting rallies on March 31, Special Olympics President and CEO J. Brady Lum said.

An aggressive print and online campaign, targeting people ages 18 to 30, will follow, said Kirsten Suto Seckler, who directs the organization's global brand marketing and awareness.

The ads designed by BBDO New York, will challenge the public -- with language meant to raise eyebrows -- to think about the issue more deeply. The campaign uses slurs against Asians, homosexuals, Jews and African-Americans to make the point that language can be harmful to all groups, including people with intellectual disabilities.

Attention on the Special Olympics skyrocketed Thursday when, in a quick and clearly unscripted moment, President Obama exhibited the power of words during his history-making visit with Jay Leno.

While joking on The Tonight Show about his bowling prowess (during last year's campaign trail he shamefully scored 37 in a game), Obama said he'd been practicing at the White House.

He told Leno that he bowled 129 in the White House bowling alley and said his bowling skills are "like Special Olympics or something."

The comment during the taping of the show prompted Obama to pick up the phone on Air Force One and call Special Olympics Chairman Timothy Shriver to preemptively apologize for the remark before it hit television screens. He also reportedly invited Special Olympic athletes to Pennsylvania Avenue to hit the lanes and give him tips or shoot some hoops.

The president "expressed his heartfelt and sincere commitment to work with our athletes and make this country a more accepting place for people with special needs," Lum, the organization's president, said.

What Obama said on The Tonight Show adds to the discussion that's needed to raise awareness and has proven "an incredibly important and seriously teachable moment," Lum said.

From playgrounds to the "top rungs of our leadership, including our president," he said Americans have plenty to talk about and learn when it comes to stereotypes and how words can sting.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/03/20/obama.special.olympics/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> God *save* America.
> :smt1099


Fixed... :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

He liked that captive audience that loves him and he will goon but refuses the Rusk invite. Because anyone that don't agree with him is all of a sudden beneath him. No standing prez does a debate I hear. I can't remember them going on the Tonight Show though either.

It's just more propaganda from the White House. Say what you want about "W" He deserves a lot of it. But he would take an ass whippin' when he had it coming. I don't remember him hand picking interviews so only positive audiences were available.:smt084

Being a parent of a child that has been involved with the Special Olympics It only gives my dislike of the man more strength.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It's just more propaganda from the White House. Say what you want about "W" He deserves a lot of it. But he would take an ass whippin' when he had it coming. I don't remember him hand picking interviews so only positive audiences were available.:smt084


You're not giving Dubbya the credit he deserves.

Screening Tactics at Bush Events Questioned (Fox News)

Political Screening at Bush Campaign Events (NPR)

It's time Bush explained why he only talks to supporters

Obama's Unscreened Town Hall Audience Is Clean Break From Bush's Supporters-Only Public Events

:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What I'm saying is there was no lack of criticism of "W's" work on the White House. and his inability to speak on the fly made it that much worse. I'm sure that he had a buffer..they all do. but I'd say a good % he's on the podium and he would have someone pin him to the wall. He also took a lot of crap for the actions of the cabinet. Hell, even the Fox News people put him on the stake and it's no secret how they slant and spin things.

Everyone from the MSM to late night talk to Sat. Night Live was on his rear on an almost daily basis. You can't say that he buffered himself from all that while seeing it. I'll bet you could put the Big O and put him in a porno with Dodd and Bawny Fwank, and toss it a donkey and Pelosi and it would never see light of day. and if it did someone would just say Bush should be jailed for what he did.

Obama goes on the #1 late night show in the U.S. and makes lite of the Special Olympics. Something my oldest son has participated in more than once and won medals. Now put a good spin on that.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> What I'm saying is there was no lack of criticism of "W's" work on the White House. and his inability to speak on the fly made it that much worse. I'm sure that he had a buffer..they all do. but I'd say a good % he's on the podium and he would have someone pin him to the wall. He also took a lot of crap for the actions of the cabinet. Hell, even the Fox News people put him on the stake and it's no secret how they slant and spin things.


He's only 2 months into a 48 month term. The media will turn on Barry just like they turned on Dubbya (9/11 bought him some time), like they turned on Clinton, like they turned on McCain and like they turned on Hillary. All of them were media darlings at one point. Nobody gets a soft landing after being elevated to those heights by the media.



> I'll bet you could put the Big O and put him in a porno with Dodd and Bawny Fwank, and toss it a donkey and Pelosi and it would never see light of day.


Who'd _want_ to see that??? :vom:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They started on W within the 1st 30 days. Somehow the man caused a recession or almost one anyway in 30-60 days. That budget surplus I hear so much about turned into increases dept really fast. Like I say many-many times. I'm no Bush fan. I'm not a GOP fan really. Used to be bot not for years. W and the Rhinos or "Compassionate Republicans ruined that years ago. I'm just not afraid to say that the emperor has no clothes. I can see glaring similarities in the time tables of bothy men and wonder why it is taboo to talk about one while the other got spanked almost from day one.



The point is no one would. Because the only light allowed on the man is a favorable one. W got killed and people asked for his head for his spending. Obama has spent more on 60 days than anyone EVER and it's..OK. I guess I'm just a bas awkwards dumb ass ******* for saying what I do. But wrong is wrong.

There is no way anyone could have watched how the last 2 presidents have been treated in the media and the population as a whole and say it's been anywhere near the same. Bush spent way too much..But if he did and that is indeed true. Then Obama needs to hand the check book over. Because he is spending more in days then Bush did in years. I hear how GWB was a tyrant. But We didn't see stated drawing a line in the sand saying watch your step. We will enforce our sovereignty. WE will pull our guard troops off the line and bring them home to protect our borders. And where is the MSM coverage of ANY of these states doing this?? Nowhere because to cover it on any real scale lets others know that many state governments are ticked off and they might want to look at what is going on too. 

How we can look at how Obama says the fundamentals of the economy are sound. Nothing he did made it so and was it not Obamaman the one making fun of Bush and NcCain for saying the EXACT same thing? The market seems to have no faith in what O is doing. How much is any ones 401K worth since November? Sure it was going down..Not that vast though. But I'm sure it has nothing to do with the last two years where both houses of Congress were waiting for the Messiah. Bush did all that completely on his own. Get the pitch forks out. Obama will fix it though. He's already working on the new campaign and saying some of his projects have to be put off until the next four years of Obama's term.

Man. I was willing to give the man a chance. That check book of his has made me wish for a time machine and a Ron Paul stuffed ballot box more and more.


----------

